# NetBeans stellt GUI-Komponenten falsch dar



## Luma (2. Nov 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem mit NetBeans (v5.5 - Problem bezieht sich aber auf alle Versionen). Und zwar werden z.B. die Buttons der IDE viel zu groß dargestellt (wie das aussieht sieht man hier). Wenn ich das Look&Feel auf das Java-Standard Look&Feel (Ocean) stelle gibts keine Probleme. Ich hätte das gerne aber im normalen Windows (XP) Look&Feel. Kennt jemand von euch dieses Problem, oder wie kann ich das beheben?

_Das kann man sich übrigens auch ganz einfach selber machen, indem man nen JFrame mit lauter Swing-Komponenten zusammenbastelt und dann, nachdem die Swing-Elemente platziert wurden, mit dem UIManager das Look&Feel ändert ohne dann danach die ganzen Komponenten "aufzufrischen" mit updateComponentTreeUI der SwingUtilities Klasse._

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## André Uhres (2. Nov 2006)

Luma hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Und zwar werden z.B. die Buttons der IDE viel zu groß dargestellt ..


Ich hatte das Problem auch schon, plötzlich war es weg, weiß aber nicht mehr wodurch.
Vielleicht hilft dies:
Über "View | Toolbars" (oder Rechtsklick auf eine leere Stelle der Toolbar) kannst du die verschiedenen Toolbars aus- und einblenden, dann werden sie  vielleicht neu ausgelegt und das Problem ist behoben.
Über "Tools | Update Center" kannst du dir ausserdem die letzten Updates für die IDE besorgen falls du die noch nicht hast.

EDIT: Ich glaube jetzt weiß ich's wieder:
Mach mal einfach einen Customize von den Toolbars indem du jeweils einen Button hinzufügst und dann wieder wegnimmst.
Customize geht so: View | Toolbars | Customize...
Dann erscheint das Fenster "Customize Toolbars" von dort kannst du mit der Maus irgendeinen
Button (= ein Knoten im Baum) zu irgendeiner Toolbar ziehen und dort fallen lassen. Um den Button wieder wegzunehmen,
zieh in wieder mit der Maus und lass ihn einfach irgendwo auf das Fenster "Customize Toolbars" fallen.
Das muss man für jede Toolbar machen wo das Problem auftritt. Ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Luma (2. Nov 2006)

Ahoi,
dankeschön für deine Antwort. Ja das hilft ! Komisch was NetBeans da fabriziert und komisch auch, dass das Problem nur bei wenigen NetBeans-Installationen auftritt.

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## Luma (7. Nov 2006)

Tja, funktioniert nach genauerem Hinsehen leider doch nicht . Ich habe hier mein Problem nochmal genau geschildert. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand noch aus dem Java-Forum hier bescheid und kann mir irgendwie helfen.


----------



## André Uhres (8. Nov 2006)

Luma hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tja, funktioniert nach genauerem Hinsehen leider doch nicht..


Daß es gar nicht hilft kann ich kaum glauben, weil du schonmal gesagt hast, daß es hilft.
Willst du also damit sagen, daß das Problem durch den Customize zwar behoben wird,
aber später wieder auftaucht? Und du deshab den Customize immer wieder neu machen müsstest?


----------



## Luma (8. Nov 2006)

Nein nein. Das Problem wird eben nur teilweise behoben. Die Buttons werden nun schon schmall dargestellt. Entschuldigung, für meine unklare Ausdrucksweise.
Ich wollte nur in dem andern Form (Link s.o.) das Problem als ganzes darstellen und hab dort auch einen Screenshot gezeigt, auf dem die Buttons so dick sind.

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## André Uhres (8. Nov 2006)

Achso, ja ich habe dieselben Probleme mit Windows XP Pro, allerdings nicht mit Windows XP Mediacenter.
Lösung hab ich keine, das sind aber für mich auch nur Schönheitsfehler. 
Will damit sagen, daß die Funktionen der IDE dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt werden  :wink:


----------



## Luma (8. Nov 2006)

> Will damit sagen, daß die Funktionen der IDE dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt werden


Oh doch! Die Buttons für das UML-Werkzeug sind so fett, da muss ich das Teilfenster ziemlich weit rausziehen um an alle ranzukommen. Naja Schönheitsfehler? Hast du dir mal den Screenshot angeschaut. Micht nervt sowas unendlich. Ich frage mich halt warum das auf meinem Rechner passiert und auf anderen nicht. Windows = Windows oO?


----------



## André Uhres (8. Nov 2006)

Luma hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Will damit sagen, daß die Funktionen der IDE dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt werden
> 
> 
> Oh doch! Die Buttons für das UML-Werkzeug sind so fett, da muss ich das Teilfenster ziemlich weit rausziehen um an alle ranzukommen. Naja Schönheitsfehler? Hast du dir mal den Screenshot angeschaut. Micht nervt sowas unendlich. Ich frage mich halt warum das auf meinem Rechner passiert und auf anderen nicht. Windows = Windows oO?



Wovon sprichst du eigentlich? Ich dachte, das mit den Buttons wäre gelöst  :x


----------



## Luma (9. Nov 2006)

Ja! Die Toolbarbuttons sind jetzt nicht mehr so fett. Alles andere was man hier einen Screenshot. Die Buttons der oberen Toolbar sind nun nicht mehr so breit. Der komische graue Hintergrund usw. ist aber immernoch da.
Drücke ich mich soo kompliziert aus?


----------



## Luma (9. Nov 2006)

Nachtrag: Wenn ich unter Windows auf das klassische Look&Feel umschalte und dann NB starte, gibts keine Darstellungsfehler. Nur im Luna-Design gibts Probleme.


----------



## Luma (11. Nov 2006)

Ich habe das Problem nun endlich dadurch lösen können, indem ich das neuste JDK Update 9 installiert habe.


----------

